# Srly People?



## Torikir-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

Was it really necessary to ban my old account? Just because most people disagreed with my opinions doesn't mean that they should be censored. Censoring my preaching of PC gaming is only admitting defeat. It seems okay around here to bash the Wii U but not consoles in general? And if you thought that my posts were troll posts, you need to refresh your definition of what a troll post is.

If you must ban this account, fine, but I know ways around even an IP ban, so there's really no point. If you want me to stop my preaching, prove me wrong on my arguments.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2013)

As far as PC gaming goes it is my favourite gaming platform of choice and I take great pride in my gaming rig. So I didn't ban you because I disagree with you or was upset with what you said or anything like that.

I banned you because you are a fucking idiot. A broken record. A one trick troll. And yes you are a troll, if you have any other definitions of what trolling is you can kindly shove them up your arse for all I care.

Everyone was sick of hearing your shit and it should say something to you that nobody cares that you are banned and that they actually celebrate the fact.

Oh wow you can ban evade with different IPs, good for you. If you come back and act the same way and are the same broken record that you were before we will figure out its you in literally one post and then all it will take for anyone to get rid of you again is the push of one button.

So take a hint, we have heard enough from you and you are not wanted here so kindly piss off forever and never come back.

Thanks.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 22, 2013)

Torikir-kun said:


> Was it really necessary to ban my old account? Just because most people disagreed with my opinions doesn't mean that they should be censored. Censoring my preaching of PC gaming is only admitting defeat. It seems okay around here to bash the Wii U but not consoles in general? And if you thought that my posts were troll posts, you need to refresh your definition of what a troll post is.
> 
> If you must ban this account, fine, but I know ways around even an IP ban, so there's really no point. If you want me to stop my preaching, prove me wrong on my arguments.


 

Nobody cares.


----------



## Flame (Nov 22, 2013)

your not so glorious now are you?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 22, 2013)

Torikir-kun said:


> Was it really necessary to ban my old account? Just because most people disagreed with my opinions doesn't mean that they should be censored. Censoring my preaching of PC gaming is only admitting defeat. It seems okay around here to bash the Wii U but not consoles in general? And if you thought that my posts were troll posts, you need to refresh your definition of what a troll post is.
> 
> If you must ban this account, fine, but I know ways around even an IP ban, so there's really no point. If you want me to stop my preaching, prove me wrong on my arguments.


 

Poor you.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 22, 2013)

>Admits to attempt to ban evade


----------



## Unagi (Nov 22, 2013)

A wild Unagi appears... and just like that a wild Unagi fled. That is all.


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2013)

Torikir-kun said:


> Was it really necessary to ban my old account?


Yes. Persistent spamming and off-topic posting is grounds for a ban.  



> If you must ban this account, fine, but I know ways around even an IP ban, so there's really no point.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 22, 2013)

Sure he can come back, but it definitely takes a lot more to be able to stay back, and that is only capable of happening if the user admits his faults and seeks to improve and become a better person in the community.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 22, 2013)

Torikir-kun said:


> Was it really necessary to ban my old account? Just because most people disagreed with my opinions doesn't mean that they should be censored. Censoring my preaching of PC gaming is only admitting defeat. It seems okay around here to bash the Wii U but not consoles in general? And if you thought that my posts were troll posts, you need to refresh your definition of what a troll post is.
> 
> If you must ban this account, fine, but I know ways around even an IP ban, so there's really no point. If you want me to stop my preaching, prove me wrong on my arguments.


 
lol ur gay


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure anyone knows how to avoid an IP ban.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 22, 2013)

Torikir-kun said:


> Just because most people disagreed with my opinions doesn't mean that they should be censored. .


----------



## Sop (Nov 23, 2013)

Flame said:


> your not so glorious now are you?


 
spending 2k on a computer could be good for playing CSGO if you wanted to use high textures (no one does lol) as csgo you need at least 120fps


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sop said:


> spending 2k on a computer could be good for playing CSGO if you wanted to use high textures (no one does lol) as csgo you need at least *120fps*


There's no reason to go beyond 75FPS on a PC since the great majority of PC monitors have a 75Hz refresh rate, meaning they manage to perform up to 75 refresh cycles each second. Anything beyond 75FPS will exist solely for the computer and will not be displayed.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 23, 2013)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> I'm pretty sure anyone knows how to avoid an IP ban.


 
I don't, but I also don't give a shit if I get banned. If I get banned, big whoop. Not worth my time or effort nor do I really care to learn how to do it.


----------



## Sop (Nov 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> There's no reason to go beyond 75FPS on a PC since the great majority of PC monitors have a 75Hz refresh rate, meaning they manage to perform up to 75 refresh cycles each second. Anything beyond 75FPS will exist solely for the computer and will not be displayed.


 
playing csgo with >80 fps is terrible, ask anyone that plays cs about their fps


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sop said:


> playing csgo with >80 fps is terrible, ask anyone that plays cs about their fps


 
That's all great and cute, but you can't argue with physical properties of the actual screen using _"your feels"_.


----------



## Sop (Nov 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That's all great and cute, but you can't argue with physical properties of the actual screen using _"your feels"_.


 Having higher FPS than what your monitor Hz can produce makes the game feel smoother, and also affects mouse sensitivity. Try playing with max fps on at 75fps on a 75hz monitor, then on 300 on a 75hz monitor. Then tell me you don't see any difference, and that it's just "_my feels._"


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sop said:


> Having higher FPS than what your monitor Hz can produce makes the game feel smoother, and also affects mouse sensitivity. Try playing with max fps on at 75fps on a 75hz monitor, then on 300 on a 75hz monitor. Then tell me you don't see any difference, and that it's just "_my feels._"


 
I'll give you points for input response since that is indeed improved by a faster framerate, _however_ the actual points you're aiming at are still refreshing at 75Hz and any and all input sensitivity can be adjusted without increasing the framerate at all. Moreover, both factors are more heavily impacted by internet connection speed which is the most important factor in so-called _"competitive gaming"_, your 300FPS which is really only displayed as 75FPS will give you zero benefits when your oponent has a much faster connection, ergo his/her input is registered by the server at shorter intervals. 

//Master_EoF_Trole 

But yeah, it's always better to have more frames than less, let's just not overestimate their impact on the game.


----------



## Sop (Nov 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'll give you points for input response since that is indeed improved by a faster framerate, _however_ the actual points you're aiming at are still refreshing at 75Hz and any and all input sensitivity can be adjusted without increasing the framerate at all. Moreover, both factors are more heavily impacted by internet connection speed which is the most important factor in so-called _"competitive gaming"_, your 300FPS which is really only displayed as 75FPS will give you zero benefits when your opponent has a much faster connection, ergo his/her input is registered by the server at shorter intervals.


 
Yes, but it is still much easier to play with a higher fps, and the difference between 50 ping and 10 ping is negligible unless you are a human aimbot or are AWPing or playing scoutznknives .


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I don't, but I also don't give a shit if I get banned. If I get banned, big whoop. Not worth my time or effort nor do I really care to learn how to do it.


 
Okay good for you.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 23, 2013)

Okay. So I know he was crazy for PC gaming, mind giving some highlighting posts about what he said? I was so busy for life.


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2013)

I keep reading the title as "sorrily people" and I confus.


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Okay. So I know he was crazy for PC gaming, mind giving some highlighting posts about what he said? I was so busy for life.


----------



## _kbnft (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm going to have to agree with Sop on this one. I can't play with less than 300 fps and less than 120hz on an fps, i can feel and see the difference. :S


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 23, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Okay. So I know he was crazy for PC gaming, mind giving some highlighting posts about what he said? I was so busy for life.


 

He was constantly spamming/preaching how PC gaming was the best thing ever and anyone who didn't have a PC was scum of the earth compared to his sanctimonious lifestyle. In essence, he would also derail topics with PC-related propaganda and he was warned on several occasions to stop said "preaching" or something like that.  I could be wrong about that though....


----------



## Sterling (Nov 23, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> He was constantly spamming/preaching how PC gaming was the best thing ever and anyone who didn't have a PC was scum of the earth compared to his sanctimonious lifestyle. In essence, he would also derail topics with PC-related propaganda and he was warned on several occasions to stop said "preaching" or something like that. I could be wrong about that though....


 
The derailment would be worth a ban if it was done enough, but I never saw him derail any topics where PC gaming wasn't related. I did see him replying to someone who might have instigated the behavior. If that's the case, why weren't both parties punished? If anything, his preaching merely made me dislike him, and in my opinion wasn't worth a ban.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 23, 2013)

Sterling said:


> The derailment would be worth a ban if it was done enough, but I never saw him derail any topics where PC gaming wasn't related. I did see him replying to someone who might have instigated the behavior. If that's the case, why weren't both parties punished? If anything, his preaching merely made me dislike him, and in my opinion wasn't worth a ban.


 

Well, to be honest I don't know all the reasons why but p1ngpong explained it more in detail on the first page of the thread.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 23, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, to be honest I don't know all the reasons why but p1ngpong explained it more in detail on the first page of the thread.


 
I understand the reasoning, but I feel like it wasn't a good use of moderator powers. Why ban? Is that just how it works now? Where are the warns? I can see he issued a verbal warning (typed of course), but I thought we had a warn system in place to deter further disruptive behavior.

EDIT: If there were indeed warnings issued, then forgive my ignorance. Otherwise it just looks like there's some abuse going on.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 23, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I understand the reasoning, but I feel like it wasn't a good use of moderator powers. Why ban? Is that just how it works now? Where are the warns? I can see he issued a verbal warning (typed of course), but I thought we had a warn system in place to deter further disruptive behavior.
> 
> EDIT: If there were indeed warnings issued, then forgive my ignorance. Otherwise it just looks like there's some abuse going on.


 
Sorry I will not forgive your ignorance. Go white knight and backseat mod some place else Sterling.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 23, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Sorry I will not forgive your ignorance. Go white knight and backseat mod some place else Sterling.


 
No, I love GBAtemp too much to quit now.  Besides, this high horse is quite comfortable, and I feel relatively safe inside this shining armor of moreawesomethanyou.jpg armor.


----------



## masterrace01 (Nov 23, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> lol ur gay


 
Wow, so mature. Such an intelligent insult. How'd you become a mod again?

You still haven't given a solid reason for the ban. It's not against the site rules to advocate a form of gaming and I've never spammed about pc gaming unless it was somehow related to the primary topic at hand, even if indirectly. You're also a PC gamer? Doubtful, or else you won't be so angry at someone advocating PC gaming.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 23, 2013)

masterrace01 said:


> Wow, so mature. Such an intelligent insult. How'd you become a mod again?
> 
> You still haven't given a solid reason for the ban. It's not against the site rules to advocate a form of gaming and I've never spammed about pc gaming unless it was somehow related to the primary topic at hand, even if indirectly. You're also a PC gamer? Doubtful, or else you won't be so angry at someone advocating PC gaming.


 

I was starting to wonder when you'd show up. You had us worried.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 23, 2013)

masterrace01 said:


> Wow, so mature. Such an intelligent insult. How'd you become a mod again?
> 
> You still haven't given a solid reason for the ban. It's not against the site rules to advocate a form of gaming and I've never spammed about pc gaming unless it was somehow related to the primary topic at hand, even if indirectly. You're also a PC gamer? Doubtful, or else you won't be so angry at someone advocating PC gaming.


 
Dude I already told you, you got banned because you are a complete dick and we all hate your guts. Seriously look at the reaction I got from nuking you, its mass celebration.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 23, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Dude I already told you, you got banned because you are a complete dick and we all hate your guts. Seriously look at the reaction I got from nuking you, its mass celebration.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 23, 2013)

masterrace01 said:


> You're also a PC gamer? Doubtful, or else you won't be so angry at someone advocating PC gaming.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 23, 2013)

masterrace01 said:


> Wow, so mature. Such an intelligent insult. How'd you become a mod again?
> 
> You still haven't given a solid reason for the ban. It's not against the site rules to advocate a form of gaming and I've never spammed about pc gaming unless it was somehow related to the primary topic at hand, even if indirectly. You're also a PC gamer? Doubtful, or else you won't be so angry at someone advocating PC gaming.


 
You're not _"advocating"_ it so much as you are putting down everybody who has a different opinion. Things that you treat as _"qualities"_ are completely irrelevant to a large portion of the GBATemp crowd - some people just feel comfortable in 1080p and don't get overly excited for 60FPS and beyond, some just like to play video games for whatever other reasons.

Your _"advocating PC gaming"_ works a lot like advocating oral sex by means of shoving your wee-wee into the mouths of those who don't fancy it to the point of deep-throating - you _"advocate PC gaming"_ 24/7 regardless of whether or not it has anything to do with the thread at hand.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 23, 2013)

masterrace01 said:


> Wow, so mature. Such an intelligent insult. How'd you become a mod again?
> 
> You still haven't given a solid reason for the ban. It's not against the site rules to advocate a form of gaming and I've never spammed about pc gaming unless it was somehow related to the primary topic at hand, even if indirectly. You're also a PC gamer? Doubtful, or else you won't be so angry at someone advocating PC gaming.


 

"PC Master Race!" types are a lot like super militant atheists/fundamentalist Christians.

People on the other side hate you for acting like an asshole, and people on your side hate you for making them look like assholes. You're accomplishing nothing, at best, and setting your cause back at worst.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace01 said:


> Wow, so mature. Such an intelligent insult. How'd you become a mod again?
> 
> You still haven't given a solid reason for the ban. It's not against the site rules to advocate a form of gaming and I've never spammed about pc gaming unless it was somehow related to the primary topic at hand, even if indirectly. You're also a PC gamer? Doubtful, or else you won't be so angry at someone advocating PC gaming.


 
A thread that is about WiiU - "Why buy a WiiU when you can have a PC"
A thread about PS3/PS4 - "Why get that when you can have a PC that offers 60fps and better resolution with an Titan card"
A thread about the Xbox One - "Why spend the money on this when you can use that money to get a superior PC gaming rig"

Every thread you went into that didn't have anything to do with PC gaming, you derailed it. You were verbally warned a bunch of times, and you kept trying to justify it and kept doing it. That's trolling and spamming, which are against the rules, unless it's in the EoF.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 24, 2013)

No, die in a hole you sad, sad little fuck.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> So it's okay to do this in the EoF?
> 
> And p!ngpong, could you please stop banning me until this conversation is over?


 
Not for you anymore because you're avoiding bans, and you didnt listen to the mod when he told you to shut up 


Tom Bombadildo said:


> No, die in a hole you sad, sad little fuck.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> And p!ngpong, could you please stop banning me until this conversation is over?


There is no conversation or negotiation, just you coming back through a window when p1ng closes the door. Sit down, have a look at what you're doing and what you have been doing since the start, read the complaints about your behaviour and draw conclusions before you come back instead of running in circles like a chicken with its head cut off. This is not me being rude, this is me giving you a useful piece of advice, not just about this forum but about interhuman relations in general.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> There is no conversation or negotiation, just you coming back through a window when p1ng closes the door. Sit down, have a look at what you're doing and what you have been doing since the start, read the complaints about your behaviour and draw conclusions before you come back instead of running in circles like a chicken with its head cut off. This is not me being rude, this is me giving you a useful piece of advice, not just about this forum but about interhuman relations in general.


 
You're such an interesting person Foxi.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 24, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> You're such an interesting person Foxi.


 
How interesting would you say he is, pyro?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 24, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> You're such an interesting person Foxi.





Tom Bombadildo said:


> How interesting would you say he is, pyro?


It's interesting that you two would say that.







Would you like to talk about it?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> How interesting would you say he is, pyro?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't forget you turned a thread about _used games _into your own little propaganda center for superior PC users.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> Unless I slip back in without anyone knowing that it's me.


Come back when you learn not to be such a sycophantic pawn, but that will be when hell freezes over. You should consider joining Kotaku or 4Chan.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 24, 2013)

Pretty damn sure we're all going to know it's you. All it takes is one post, the very moment you open your mouth, and you'll spout the same usual thing, over and over and over again.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Pretty damn sure we're all going to know it's you. All it takes is one post, the very moment you open your mouth, and you'll spout the same usual thing, over and over and over again.


 

He's like a cockroach, you think you killed it only to find out it's still alive.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh, you're a master of deception now. Congratulations.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> Blah, blah, bullshit, blah.


 

You should be nominated for the gold medal for loser of the year. Well, have fun.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Oh, you're a master of deception now. Congratulations.


Considering his technological prowess, I would say that the best avatar for his new dupe account would be the Decepticon logo.


masterrace2 said:


> How do you know I haven't already made another account, introduced myself in an inconspicuous way, and am already amongst you?


You describe yourself like a disease. 

*EDIT:* Upon closer inspection of the matter I retract my Decepticon logo recommendation - the Team Fortress spy is far more appropriate now that masterrace2 has spoken.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> How do you know I haven't already made another account, introduced myself in an inconspicuous way, and am already amongst you?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 24, 2013)

You sound like a disease creeping in here.

Fuck, Foxi4 ninja'd me.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> How do you know I haven't already made another account, introduced myself in an inconspicuous way, and am already amongst you?


 
I don't think you're that smart.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> How do you know I haven't already made another account, introduced myself in an inconspicuous way, and am already amongst you?


The problem with people like you, is you never change.

If we say one thing about PC gaming, you talk. You're no different than Foxi being logical, Guild being a troll, me defending WiiU. Even if it's a new account, it's just who we are.

And are you really going to waste your time and life on trying to get on forums when you can easily find better forums that accept you?


----------



## Unagi (Nov 24, 2013)

Unagi says hi, Unagi also says bye. That is all.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2013)

Promise me you'll never propagate the humans species. In fact, I'd suggest going to the dentist office, and ask them not to use the lead apron when they use the x-ray machine.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 24, 2013)

Guys, I'm absolutely terrified at this point.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> How do you know that I'm not making these obviously-kirito accounts just to draw attention away from my newly created account? Not that it matter if I tell you as you don't know which account created the the past couple days is mine, so maybe I haven't actually done so?


 
My care level is at approximately 0.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 24, 2013)

PC gaming is among us, spreading... There is no known cure for it, but fear not, my specialized team of scientists has developed a method of distinguishing between humans and the infected.

It has been scientifically proven that PC gamers violently react to any and all kinds of _burn_, as such, I suggest the red-hot wire test. We should all participate willingly in order to single out and destroy the disease before it gets out of control.

I attach a video of the formentioned procedure:



Be sure to apply the _burn_ firmly and do not hesitate to flame further upon detection. God bless you all.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> I've compiled a list of high-speed proxies larger than most people's game collections. You should be.


 

Ooh, you're a skilled one. Teach me your ways, master. 

...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> I'm just saying if I want to come back, I can, or have already done so.


 

Boy, you sure showed us!


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> I'm just saying if I want to come back, I can, or have already done so.


 

And I'm just saying, it's not that fucking hard to do so.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> So how can you say that one of the new accounts, not including these obviously-kirito accounts, created in the past couple days isn't me?


 

 Please, just go away.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 24, 2013)

You are all being too harsh.

Via a conversation I had with nobody I have come up with a suitable plan. The OP, perhaps falsely, fancies himself one for debate, logic and reason. This is a quality we admire on GBAtemp even if a good portion of the userbase fails to live up to such an ideal more often than might be nice.

The challenge laid down is come the morning a rough equivalent to the moderator trials, albeit in somewhat diminished fashion (they are broad where this is singular). For those unfamiliar with the concept it is a series of trials that new staff get to face to join to demonstrate their resolve, capabilities and 'temperance level, or, to use the parlance of the kids, "use gots to prove you can hangsz with the big dicks". Either by serendipity or because we feel like making it easier the main focus of this trial will be the merits of PC gaming and why it may be used to dismiss other forms of game playing in 2013. As part of this you will have to demonstrate you know how games work, how games are made, how finances work, how computers work, how things fail and demonstrate a broad knowledge of the subject matter as well as the subject posed in the previous sentence, all of this naturally has to be presented in a cohesive manner. The original research requirement has been relaxed but such a thing will be looked upon favourably.

Should the OP meet with success in the trials my opinion will be considered to be thrown in for consideration in the matter of maybe relaxing the banishment. However the counterpoint of moderator trials is failure usually results in the existence of the person in question not being acknowledged again.

On time limits.... if one has to ask.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> So how can you say that one of the new accounts, not including these obviously-kirito accounts, created in the past couple days isn't me?


 
Wow, you're not really getting it, are you?

It really doesn't matter if you come back or not - we don't care. If you stir sh*t up under a new name, you'll get banned anyways. If you're detected due to your specific writing patterns which you subconsciously follow or due to any other kind of a slip, you'll get banned. What we want is an enjoyable Forum experience and you'll get banned each and every time you spoil it, it's that simple. You're not being banned because someone wants to punish you - nobody cares about you as an individual. You're getting banned for the sake of other users who just want to have a fun time talking about given things without you derailing the thread with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> Under this account. But what about under another account? I didn't do any PC *master baiting* when I first created my old account as well, so I'm capable of acting inconspicuously if I so desire.


 

Fixed that for you. You're kirito-kun, you just don't want to admit it and everyone here knows it. Either try your damnedest and have a desire to want to truly change or cease making fake accounts.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> So how can you say that one of the new accounts, not including these obviously-kirito accounts, created in the past couple days isn't me?


 
Why are you trying so hard to stay on this forum? It's kind of marvelous that you have this mindset "NO! I WILL ABSOLUTELY DIE BEFORE I NEVER LOG INTO THIS SITE AGAIN!"

Doesn't matter anyways, I'm pretty sure this account will get banned when P1ng comes back anyways.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> Do you really think I use my natural writing patterns on this forum?


 
Of course you do and you don't even realize it. Were you a linguist, you would know that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> Why not I'm bored.


So instead of jerking off to your all powerful pc and getting use out of it... you're wasting your time on these forums? seem's a bit hypocritical if you ask me.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 24, 2013)

Heh, while part of me is absolutely disgusted with his overall attitude towards console gaming and whatnot, the other part of me is actually fairly intrigued. I am only intrigued as to why this forum holds so much for him. Do not take this the wrong way, I am not complimenting him here. Let's say Kirito-kun really did want to enter back into the fold. I would personally like to watch it unfold a little bit more. It'd take a damning good amount of proof to show that he can change, and change for the better, definitely. And hah, this really does sound like what FAST said: a trial to determine whether or not he is welcome to rejoin the site. If he can truly change, I'd say hey, give it a shot. Personally, I believe in second chances, and even though by now you've burned through about fifty, that nagging doubt as to why he keeps on rolling back does bring a little bit of merit, in my books.

EDIT: after that pathetic image spree, I couldn't give a shit if you came back.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2013)

WiiU master race!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> I personally think that the Wii U is the least terrible of the 3 consoles. At least it tries to do something different instead of just imitating PCs.


 
Because it's better than PC's. Now PC's imitate WiiU


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 24, 2013)

In case you guys don't know what's going on right now, this is the _"Time-out"_ syndrome in full swing. There is a well-known, widely-used method of disciplining young children called _"Time-out"_, it involves placing them in a select spot, asking them to stay there for a pre-determined amount of time and leaving them alone to their own devices as punishment.

Naturally, children are immature and often do not take kindly to punishment - they get off of the, say, chair they were supposed to sit on for whole 4 minutes and contest the decision. The parent is supposed to put the child back on the chair without getting into unnecessary discussions, regardless of how many times the child gets off it.

At first, there's the defiance stage - the child gets off the chair because it's _"funny"_, it's rule-breaking so it's amusing. After it comes a much longer anger stage in which the child realizes that the parent is being firm - this is when the child attempts to establish negotiations with the parent for whatever reason, even if just to say that the punishment is unfair or that it's unwilling to succumb to it. Finally, the child gets tired or even uses some very basic logic to realize that it is being re-sat on the chair and each and every time the _"timer"_ restarts. The harsh reality hits it - if it sat on the chair from the start, it would've been free by now. This is the stage where the child gradually cools off and accepts the punishment, and after the allotted time passes, the child knows perfectly well why it was sat on the chair. Not only that, it had time to reevaluate its priorities as well as draw conclusions - it now knows what happens when a transgression is made and will avoid making them in the future.

As you can see, Kirito is now in the negotiation stage. He's being re-sat on his Ban Chair by the staff and gets off every now and then to tell us that he can get off the chair at any given time and roam around... we already know that, nobody's chaining him to the chair.

It will take some time before the third stage kicks in, so as a responsible Forum user, I will refrain from further amusing Kirito with new posts that he could reply to, and I advice you to do the same.

Yours sincerely,

The Most Interesting Man


----------



## Flame (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> In case you guys don't know what's going on right now, this is the _"Time-out"_ syndrome in full swing. There is a well-known, widely-used method of disciplining young children called _"Time-out"_, it involves placing them in a select spot, asking them to stay there for a pre-determined amount of time and leaving them alone to their own devices as punishment.
> 
> Naturally, children are immature and often do not take kindly to punishment - they get off of the, say, chair they were supposed to sit on for whole 4 minutes and contest the decision. The parent is supposed to put the child back on the chair without getting into unnecessary discussions, regardless of how many times the child gets off it.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, look! That's my life story right there.


----------



## Sop (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> I personally think that the Wii U is the least terrible of the 3 consoles. At least it tries to do something different instead of just imitating PCs.


why isnt he banned


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> Let's see your Skyrim look this good:


 

I've plenty of Skyrim graphics mods myself, the PC version is locked at 30 fps and has many graphics anomalies


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2013)

You spelled "emulate" wrong lel. Still can't emulate PS3 and Xbox 360 games yet


----------



## Sterling (Nov 24, 2013)

I still think the ban was really harsh. Considering all the other people who have been repeatedly given second chances for more serious infractions, I think a PC Elitist in our ranks is the least of our worries. Not that I personally like him, but yeah, the hate he's recieving is kinda lopsided. (Although I'm starting to get sick of these posts myself).

Also, that picture of Battlefield 4 is incorrect. The picture on the left is a picture of the beta, not the final product. Get your facts straight.

EDIT: On second thought, ban the fuck outta him. This shit is annoying and crusty as fuck.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> In case you guys don't know what's going on right now, this is the _"Time-out"_ syndrome in full swing. There is a well-known, widely-used method of disciplining young children called _"Time-out"_, it involves placing them in a select spot, asking them to stay there for a pre-determined amount of time and leaving them alone to their own devices as punishment.
> 
> Naturally, children are immature and often do not take kindly to punishment - they get off of the, say, chair they were supposed to sit on for whole 4 minutes and contest the decision. The parent is supposed to put the child back on the chair without getting into unnecessary discussions, regardless of how many times the child gets off it.
> 
> ...


 
You know what would be funny. Is if he was banned, and the mods shut down registration to the site


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> I'd like to thank this site for all the karma I've received by postings all your peasant posts on the PC Master Race subreddit.


reddit.. lol. srs bznus


----------



## Sterling (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> It says in the image "open beta"


 
http://i.imgur.com/AYc3Fri.png
On the left, an unreleased XBox 360 version of Guild Wars 2, and on the right a eyegasmic online experience on my badass PC.

May I present 30 minutes of work, with zero photo manipulation experience. With a little practice, anyone can be a snooty fanboy.

EDIT: Sec, technical difficulties.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2013)

Great, I'll shoot myself now  I think I'll just cradle the Wii U game pad while weeping in the corner of my apartment.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 24, 2013)

masterrace2 said:


> ...


 
Boooring


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 24, 2013)

[/quote]

> After 5 years of its release


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 24, 2013)

PC gaming:


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2013)

That's nice. I think I'll scream a blood-curdling scream right now.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 24, 2013)

This "discussion" has turned into a series of cringeworthy image macros. I think it's time to put this dog to rest.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 24, 2013)

I let this thread roll while I went out for a long walk to listen to an audiobook to prove a point.

Nobody, absolutely nobody has taken your side or shown the least amount of sympathy for you.

Nobody wants you unbanned or gives a crap about anything you have to say.

If you think I care that you may or may not have alts already in place you are very mistaken. I literally don't give a shit. I am a veteran moderator and I have dealt with your kind a million times and you cant phase me.

Anyway, take the hint from your peers, nobody wants you here. Go find a PC centric forum where you can group wank over meaningless PC specs all day long and be happy there.


----------

